
WordPress, use esc_html_e() instead of _e() - ziodave
https://github.com/Automattic/_s/issues/231
======
ziodave
I'd like to highlight the following from the linked chat conversation:

> kovshenin: it's all about how you treat translation files. if you're blindly
> merging pull requests with compiled .mo files for your plugin, you're going
> to end up with <script> somewhere in there sooner or later

> kovshenin: seen it many times

